# About time



## 204CORD (Oct 18, 2004)

After a year my RBP finally decided to layed eggs but the thing is, its supposed to be yellow right? instead its white. They layed their eggs on the middle of driftwood that covered with java moss. Now i think its gonna be hard for me to syphon them.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

yes the eggs are suppose to be yellow/amber color, which means they were fertilized. if it's white, then they weren't. if the eggs are in the java moss, you can try taking out the java moss (if it's not too hard), and put it in a separate tank, and siphon out as many remaining eggs as you can. Don't worry if the eggs are white, it just means that the male isn't quite at the "mature" stage, and he will get there in a couple of months. A few more spawns or months, and he'll get it right. hehehe.







Remember, it might be their first spawn and there are bound to be unsuccessful spawnings, but with time...it'll be successful.


----------

